
Ask HN: Recommendation for an API / self-hosted software for user preferences - namenotgiven
Hello<p>I am in the process of learning to create a mobile application, and would like to copy &#x2F; move the user settings (typical settings screen with few options like theme name, etc) to a DB &#x2F; API on the server. 
Instead of rolling out my own DB backed api, are there any open source recommendations ?<p>also - im self-learning these things, so any better approaches &#x2F; standards for this is appreciated as well.<p>Cheers &amp; happy holidays .. :)
======
mindcrime
Maybe Apache UserGrid?

[http://usergrid.apache.org](http://usergrid.apache.org)

~~~
namenotgiven
Thanks. From a quick look, that looks a solid recommendation (it provides way
more features than what i was looking for). Will try to set this up on a VM
and check it out.

